# Bizarre new jellyfish discovered



## Brian G Turner (May 11, 2003)

Bizarre, among other things, because it doesn't have tentacles - it has arms:

Bizarre new jellyfish discovered


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 6, 2003)

He, neat....they had a whole display and lecture on jellyfish in particular here in the local zoo.
I didn't get to see it only read about it in the paper, but it was some really interesting stuff.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 7, 2003)

Jellyfish appear superficially boring, but if you ever see them covered properly on a nature program they are absolutely fascinating. No, I don't have any books on them - maybe I should. ;D

Jellyfish may be regarded as structurally primitive, but their life-cycle itself is truly complex. Plus there's something about glowing jellyfish in deep water that says "outer space".


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes they are pretty and interesting, but I am still not going swimming in a swarm of box jellies!!! lol


----------

